# They've arrived!



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

1970's poos that is! For those of you who read the other thread I like some others didn't realise that the 1970's poo arrived after leaving out for a few days. Well I left a 'test' poo out and low and behold it's white!!!!!!!!!
Sorry but felt I had to share that


----------



## Dylansmum (Oct 29, 2010)

Some of Dylan's actually emerge almost white! We have interesting multicoloured shades from brown, through coffee shades to light cream all in one batch! What an interesting thread


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

hahahahahaha thats so funny xxxx


----------



## Cockapoodledoo (Feb 8, 2011)

My Greyhound Zoe has done poos that are so dry that they explode like a flour bomb when they hit the ground. BARF ......love it! 

Congratulations by the way!

Karen xx


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Haha Karen and Helen that's so funny. Thanks for te congrats by the way


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

Haha Karen and Helen that's so funny. Thanks for the congrats by the way


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

My test poo is still brown! Although it is raining....


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Dylansmum said:


> Some of Dylan's actually emerge almost white! We have interesting multicoloured shades from brown, through coffee shades to light cream all in one batch! What an interesting thread


We're always talking about poo on this forum!    Can't believe some of you are doing test poos..lol

Obi's sometimes come out very pale/near white. Is it something to do with the amount of bone they have?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm feeling your excitement Jayne... well done George. We get ones like Dylans as well as chalky crumbly ones, all very organic, almost a vegetation smell rather than the other


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Hurrah thanks for the up date ! dx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

You got me giggling .......

I like a chalky cockapoo poo!!!!


----------



## EG1 (May 14, 2011)

I'm so-oo envious!  It's my ambition to achieve two sets of nice neat 1970s poos one day! Well done George - you've really hit the big time.


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> I'm feeling your excitement Jayne... well done George. We get ones like Dylans as well as chalky crumbly ones, all very organic, almost a vegetation smell rather than the other


Exactly Karen, just the description I had in mind lol


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

PS would have posted a pic, but I had cleared it up before I thought! Phew! I can hear you all saying


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

We do like pics on here .. and we all pick up poo's each day .. so why not add a poo pic


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

And they are so easy to pick up


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

This thread has confirmed it - we are all bonkers on here!


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Sarette said:


> My test poo is still brown! Although it is raining....


Don't worry it will be all white on the night!!!!


----------



## pixie (Apr 16, 2011)

dogtired said:


> Don't worry it will be all white on the night!!!!


:laugh:

Pixie's poo is multicoloured,and if i leave out(if i forget!) then they turn crumbly and white but are a pain to pick up like that! Stupid question alert....can you leave crumbly white poo? ( wouldnt want to with kids,but thought id ask)


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Still wish they came out white !!! Now that would be cool!!


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

:jumping: We've got a white one - lol! Missed it the other day and there it was, in all it's glory!


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

I can now confirm that Max is making 1970's poos :jumping:


----------

